# Grammaire:  Pas / Non



## mireis

Hola! Bonjour!

Buscando la diferencia entre utilizar Pas y Non he encontrado:

Pas --> nie une partie de la question

Non --> nie toute la question


Alguien podria aclararmelo? 

D'avance, Merci!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tendrías algún ejemplo que ofrecernos de frases con "non/pas". No logro entender de qué hablas exactamente.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mireis

Bien sûr!!

Vous travaillez aussi le dimanche?

Pas le dimanche. Uniquement le samedi


A la hora de explicar esta frase en mi libro pone que la utilizacion de "pas" se emplea  cuando se niega una parte de la cuestion y "non" cuando se niega toda la cuestion. A qué se refiere?

O si no... cuando debo usar "pas" y cuando "non"?


----------



## Paquita

Nada más difícil que descubrir lo que es para los extranjeros una regla y para los nativos algo que usamos sin pensarlo...y no lo sabemos explicar.

Así que sin ninguna garantía...me parece que uso "pas" con sustantivo 
pas le dimanche
pas de chance
y "non" con verbo (pero solo encuentro ejemplos con participio...)
travail non fait, leçon non sue, 

Mi teoría puede corresponder a tu regla ya que un sustantivo es "una parte" y un verbo contiene "toda la acción"...Por favor, espera otras opiniones.¿Sólo te dan *un* ejemplo?


----------



## Qna

Nueva pregunta
​
¿Y cuando es una oposición em medio de la frase? 

"Les filles portent robe et les garçons non" o "et les garçons pas"?

Y, a la respuesta a eso, pregunto: ¿es regla gramatical, o es más frecuente?


----------



## Paquita

Diría: mais pas les garçons.

Y para la regla, ver primera frase  del post #4...


----------



## Qna

Muchas gracias, poco a poco voy incorporando...


----------



## beinag

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Bonsoir, 
Me gustaría saber si en la siguiente frase pondríais " pas" ou "non" y si es posible la explicación de por qué uno si y el otro no.
merci bien
"Nous sommes intelligents pour acheter ou non des produits"


----------



## Murimuri

je dirais 

nous sommes *assez // suffisamment *intelligents pour acheter ou non ces produits. 

"Pas" s'emploie de préférence dans des tournures  elliptiques : 
_Il pense que... Moi pas. _


----------



## Gersall1

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Cuando ya existe un hilo, no abras otro. Gracias.​
Buenos días a todos,


Tengo una duda respecto a cuando usar " pas  " y cuando el " non", cuando se quiere excluir *una cosa* al final de una frase. Por ejemplo:



Pour son anniversaire elle veut un disque *et non* un livre.

Je préfère un dessert *et pas *de plat.

Y asi, encuentró varios ejemplos en textos en français, cuando se usa cada uno de ellos? es que hay alguna regla? Gracias por su ayuda de antemano. Bonne journée


----------



## Elsalove

Tentative de réponse, mais sans garantie aucune...
Je dirais que le choix de tes mots en gras est un mauvais choix qui implique la confusion. J'écrierais davantage :

Pour son anniversaire elle veut un disque et *non un* livre.
Je préfère un dessert et *pas de *plat.

Je pense que cela fonctionne ainsi. D'ailleurs on pourrait très bien dire :

Pour son anniversaire elle veut un disque et *pas de* livre.
Je préfère un dessert et *non un* plat. 

Il y a sûrement une explication grammaticale, mais je ne saurais l'exprimer, désolée. En tout cas, voici une piste...


----------



## ChocolatHada

Hola, tengo una duda muy parecida a las preguntas anteriores, que no logro resolver.
Si quiere decir negar la totalidad de una frase que contrasta con una afirmativa anterior, uso "non" o "pas"?
Por ejemplo:

"Mi papá ama el chocolate, pero mi mamá no".
"Hoy podemos salir, pero mañana no."

Mon père aime le chocolate, mais ma mère non. / Mon père aime le chocolate, mais ma mère pas.
Aujourd'hui on peut sortir, mais demain non. / Aujourd'hui on peut sortir, mais demain pas.

(intento evitar la repetición del verbo al decir "mais ma mère ne l'aime pas", "mais demain on ne peut pas").


----------



## Terio

Spontanément :

Mon père aime le chocolat, (mais) pas ma mère. (x ma mère pas)
Aujourd'hui on peut sortir, (mais) pas demain. (x demain pas)

Les phrases avec _non_ me semblent correctes, mais moins courantes, surtout la dernière.

Mon père aime le chocolat, (mais) ma mère, non.
Aujourd'hui on peut sortir, (mais) demain, non.

Il me semble que, d'une façon ou d'une autre, on nie l'ensemble de la phrase.

Attention : _Mon père aime le chocolat mais non ma mère_ voudrait dire qu'il aime le chocolat mais qu'il n'aime pas ma mère !


----------



## gvergara

Et dans ta réponses, la phrase Mon père aime le chocolat, mais pas ma mère n'entraîne-t-elle pas l'ambiguïté dont tu as parlé à la fin du fil ( Attention : _Mon père aime le chocolat mais non ma mère_ voudrait dire qu'il aime le chocolat mais qu'il n'aime pas ma mère ! ) ?


----------



## Terio

À bien y penser, vous avez raison. Hors contexte, les deux tournures peuvent être ambiguës.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci beaucoup Terio et Gvergara, c'est très clair maintenant!
(Excusez mes fautes svp., "Si quiere decir negar la totalidad de una frase ", maintenant je ne peux pas éditer.)


----------



## jprr

Terio said:


> Mon père aime le chocolat, (mais) pas ma mère.


Pour éviter l'ambiguïté (et d'éventuels drames ),  dans ce cas précis il vaudrait mieux  ne pas traduire "pero" par "mais"  et/ou changer la place de la négation
Mon père aime le chocolat, alors que ma mère non / ...alors que pas ma mère/ ... alors que ma mère pas
Mon père aime le chocolat, ma mère non /... ma mère pas


----------



## ChocolatHada

Bonjour jprr, merci pour ta réponse. 
Maintenant, j'ai deux questions:

- Mon père aime le chocolat, alors que pas ma mère : ici, il n'y a pas d'ambigüité?

-Mon père aime le chocolat, (alors que) ma mère pas: ayant lu la réponse de Terio, je croyais que cette phrase était incorrecte... maintenant je suis déconcertée.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

ChocolatHada said:


> - Mon père aime le chocolat, alors que pas ma mère : ici, il n'y a pas d'ambigüité?



No hay ambigüedad en esta frase. A_lors que_ marca la oposición: mi padre ama el chocolate pero no es el caso de mi madre que no lo ama.

Sin embargo y sin ánimos de ofender a nadie, todas las propuestas para traducir la frase original no me suenan bien del todo y yo creo que la ambigüedad está en la elección del verbo "amar" en español a la hora de traducirlo.

Es decir, si en vez de  "mi papá ama el chocolate, pero mi mamá no" fuera "a mi papá le gusta el chocolate pero a mi mamá no" el problema quedaría resuelto en francés:

_Le chocolat plait à mon père mais pas à ma mère._


----------



## Terio

De todos modos, la ambigüedad es puramente teórica. En la vida real, es poco probable que ocurra. Sin embargo, se podría explotar en contexto humorístico.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Perdón Athos, pero no concuerdo. En primer lugar, porque en español es perfectamente válida la frase "Mi papá ama el chocolate...", y expresa más intensidad que si fuera con "gustar". Yo de mí misma vivo diciendo que "amo el chocolate"... y me suena perfectamente bien. Y segundo, porque siempre encontré que "aimer" en francés es equivalente a "gustar" en español. Con lo que, si la frase original fuera "A mi papá le gusta el chocolate", la traduciría de la misma manera, con "aimer". Y porque en definitiva el sujeto (temático, no gramatical) es siempre mi papá, y no el chocolate (a diferencia de "_Le chocolat plait à mon père mais pas à ma mère._ " donde el sujeto temático -y gramatical- cambia y es "le chocolat").

Dejando las posibles ambigüedades de lado, me queda la duda que planteaba en mi respuesta anterior: ¿es correcta la siguiente frase?
Mon père aime le chocolat, (alors que) ma mère pas

Mi duda está sobre todo en el orden de palabras: en este caso, es posible decir tanto "ma mère pas" como "pas ma mère"?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Yo no he dicho que tu frase sea incorrecta. El problema reside en que, al no querer repetir el verbo "amar" y optar por una traducción literal,  surgen unas frases que me suenan un poco forzadas en francés con "_aimer_" o eso percibo. 

Si la frase fuera, por poner un ejemplo, "mi padre come mucho chocolate, mi madre no", no surgiría ninguna ambigüedad ni duda. Ahora bien, todo dependerá del contexto.

Para contestar a tu pregunta y tu duda si dices así tal cual "_mon père aime le chocolat, pas ma mère_" esto puede dar a entender que tu padre no ama a tu madre pero no habría ninguna ambigüedad si la frase fuera_ "mes parents ont des goûts très différents. Mon père aime le chocolat, pas ma mère."_

Yo me quedo con esta propuesta:


jprr said:


> Mon père aime le chocolat, ma mère non /... ma mère pas


----------



## Terio

No diría que el orden « ma mère pas » sea rotundamente agramatical o incorrecto. Yo, espontáneamente, no lo emplearía (prefiero « pas ma mère ». Lo imagino en la lengua hablada, a nivel familiar o popular, en modo relajado.  (Aquí, en Canadá, no creo haberlo escuchado.)


----------



## jprr

ChocolatHada said:


> es posible decir tanto "ma mère pas" como "pas ma mère"?


Les deux sont possibles, mais en rejetant la négation à la fin, on change l'accentuation de la phrase et on évite toute ambiguïté !


----------

